# amd8350 overclock



## atsidas (Jan 30, 2014)

Morning guys.

i'm new unexperienced with overclocking. I recently bought an AMD FX 8350 4.2GHX Turbo boost.

i want to overclock it to 4.8-5ghz. any ideas??

system specs:
amd 8350 fx
*GA-970A-D3*
*corsair ram 2x8gb 1600Mhz*


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 30, 2014)

thats an entry level board and a top tier CPU. you should not overclock on that board.
get some heatsinks on the VRM chips on board, then try.

if you overclock now, there is a risk of damaging the board especially since you are new.

you can get heatsinks at frozencpu, performance pc, and even electronics hobbyist stores.


----------



## atsidas (Jan 30, 2014)

Alright my friend

So far i have just bought a coolermaster 240 for the water cooling of the cpu!


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 30, 2014)

one thing you should take in mind, using a watercooler won't bring the same airflow around the cpu socket as air cooling do, and specially not on the vrms around the board.


your Gigabyte board was prepared for some VRM cooling because of the two mounting holes there are, but Gigabyte didn't put it on because it's a cheap board, the more expensive board like the D3P got the vrm cooling and it's more or less properly the same board as the D3.

the layout of the D3 and D3P looks alike on many terms but different colour and companions are mostly used.


----------



## atsidas (Jan 30, 2014)

So what u suggest is to leave my amd at maximum 4,5ghz?
Otherwise buy a vrm cooler?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 30, 2014)

Id get a different board all together before trying to overclock. Those AMD chips pull quite a bit of power when overclocked, which puts, more stress on the VRMs.


----------



## atsidas (Jan 30, 2014)

Pffff!!! I bought it a month ago!!!

But what mobo u suggest?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 30, 2014)

Pretty much any decent 990FX board.

Gigabyte UD5 is what id get.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 30, 2014)

For 4.8-5Ghz you need a motherboard made of more than paper, carboard and spit, capable of supplying around 1.45v+ on the core, and cooling on the VRM's, provided your case can provide airflow over the heatsinks on said VRM's.

Perhaps you should have done your research on motherboards before buying all this gear?

MSI GD45
Asus Sabertooth
ASRock Extreme3/4
Gigabyte UD3

All decent 990FX boards.


----------



## atsidas (Jan 30, 2014)

What about this?


----------



## DiegoHH (Jan 30, 2014)

First of all sorry for my horrible english, I'm going  to tell you my own expirence, I have a fx 8350 and first a cheap motherboard Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 and with a noctua NH-U12P SE2, my best stable oc was 4.4 with 1.481 v (I dont belive this value ,the true volt was much lower but this was the setting on the board), then i bought a sabertooth 990fx r2.0 and with the same cooler the max oc was

4.5 , 1.4 v llc extreme(on load 1,44)

Then bought a Phanteks PH-TC14PE and now my max oc is

4.6, 1.44375, llc extreme (1,48 on load)

Now in perspective maybe dont worth the extra expend for only 200Mhz, howeber this motherboard has sli/crossfire support, very good bios and software,temperature sensensors..etc.

I think you could oc but this motherboard is going to be the limit, and maybe with good cooling 4.4 like me or something like that. You dont say what cooling solution you have, and this is important beacause maybe this is going to be the limit  to your oc before the motherboard.

My old cheap motherboard lie a lot, i try 1,55 y the temps was the same 50º on prime 95, so the problem could be not to broke something, the problem is going to be provide enought power for 4,8.

Maybe i have bad luck with my cheap but for prime 95 stable this is my volt requirments.


----------



## atsidas (Jan 30, 2014)

Thats my cpu coller


----------



## RCoon (Jan 30, 2014)

atsidas said:


> What about this?


 
Solid, good quality motherboard, I had one but the Z77 for Intel version.


----------



## DiegoHH (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow!! the motherboard is definitely going to be a problem. Good cooling.


----------



## atsidas (Jan 30, 2014)

So far catalyst at auto tune gives me maximum 4,6ghz!!! But its not stable!!! I want 4,6+ all the time!!! Not in turbo mode


----------



## DiegoHH (Jan 30, 2014)

New motherboard or less OC. but try to find the limit of your board. what voltage are you using?llc?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 30, 2014)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/...nce-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming
http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard#


----------



## atsidas (Jan 30, 2014)

Maximum 1,35-1,4V


----------



## DiegoHH (Jan 30, 2014)

I need 1,44 (on load with llc 1,48) for 4.6, you need more voltage i think.


----------



## DiegoHH (Jan 30, 2014)

Catalyst auto could be a start but this is what i do

-First of all read a some tutorials. CrackerJack post 2 good ones.

-Disable Catalyst auto tune,i prefer bios

-You are going to need visit your bios and reset a lot of times

-Disable turbo and cool and quiet and c6.

-LLC is important, i leave in auto but beacause on my board is similar to extreme, on you board i dont know maybe better set manual on extreme. You could try and see the diferent volts on idle/load. 

-Try something like 1.4 and 4.5 (multiplier 22.5), test with prime 95, 10 min, watch temps carefull

-If not stable, more voltage, if stable more Mhz.

-Temps must be under 60º on prime 95, if go higher stop test and put less volts.

-When you find a stable Mhz /volts use normal your pc and if when you play crash put a little more voltage.

-Play temps are like 10º/15º less than prime95 , so 60º on prime95 is not that bad. (45/50 on load in real world)


----------



## atsidas (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanku DIEGO!!! U r the best


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 30, 2014)

dude do not even try to overclock on that board because you will pretty much fry it.
should have got a better board rather than a budget one if you are looking for overclocks.

i have an asrock 990fx extreme 4 and it gives strong stable voltages.
also since you have gone watercooling, you should REALLY invest in some VRM cooling because there practically,wont be any airflow there.


----------



## redeye (Jan 30, 2014)

sabertooth 990fx, i have the first version, use a h100i and only managed to get 4.4 stable (with reasonable temps and noise levels.) 1.36 volts and all loadline calibration settings at max. 

in the end I got bored with overclocking, replaced my gtx680 with a gtx 660, (2133 with the 1866 ram) and put the gtx680 in a h87/i3 4330 (bought the 4330 for 109) system, and found that i did not notice any real differences compared to the oc'd 8350... (3dmark physics scores were lower of course.) (and not being a great gamer, perhaps that is why i did not notice any differences)
(perhaps it is the 16x pcie 3.0 on the h87/i3 4330 compared to the 16x pci-e 2.0... )


----------



## d1nky (Jan 30, 2014)

its all about vrm design, as lots of others have mentioned DO NOT OVERCLOCK on that motherboard. you'll end up popping a vrm from heat/stress and could potentially damage the cpu.

http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/arti...The-Motherboard-Voltage-Regulator-Circuit/616



p.s but that msi 990FX has many horror stories about poor power delivery and design.

best bang for buck mobo, sabertooth.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 30, 2014)

Just checked some reviews on the OP's board, seems they have a high falure rate when overclocking due to poor cooling, often resulting in difficulties with the RMA/Warranty process...... proceed with caution!


----------



## atsidas (Jan 31, 2014)

finally i stop at 4.6ghz

safe


----------



## DiegoHH (Jan 31, 2014)

You have a lot of luck with your chip or this is not going to be stable. ¿4,6, stock voltage?, test with prime 95.

If you have to put more voltage be conservative, 1.4 as highest and see whats Mhz is stable with thats volts.

If you want to be extremly conservative see with stock volts how far yo can go, but i doubt 4,6 on stock voltage.....

A lot of others warning you about oc with this motherboard and i´m sure they say with a lot of knowledge of the matter,so be carefull, maybe i have luck, i have a similiar motherboard only from asus (4+1, not cooling on vrm) on air and with a good case z9 PLus(a lots of fans) for a year, and in average 10 h per day and a lot of gaming and nothing happens.

I bought this cheap motherboard beacause at  first i dont wanted to oc, but....1 mount later i oc it, and i dont wanted to spend more and rebuild the pc. 1 year later i want sli, so bought the sabertooth for better oc and the sli suport. If you buy  the sabertooth your are not going to regret it, is a amazing board for oc.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 31, 2014)

What are your temps?


----------



## atsidas (Jan 31, 2014)

Guys!

I first run the auto tune on catalyst! It stopped at 4,7ghz!!

Then i went into bios and disabled c6 and turbo etc and set the speed to 4,6ghz!!

I havent checked my vram's temp! My cpu is watercooled and i get maximum 42celsious!!!

I will upload later my temps for ur information

The only game i play is FSX!! Which needs fast cpu!!!

At 4,6 im happy


----------



## d1nky (Jan 31, 2014)

I got a feeling the vrms are throttling and you are not actually at a stable 4.6ghz but a stable 3.3ghz

Research these terms, throttling, voltage regulator, vrm. 

You'll soon build an understanding


----------



## RCoon (Jan 31, 2014)

d1nky said:


> I got a feeling the vrms are throttling and you are not actually at a stable 4.6ghz but a stable 3.3ghz
> 
> Research these terms, throttling, voltage regulator, vrm.
> 
> You'll soon build an understanding


 
^ this

Your CPU is throttling. 4.7Ghz and 42 degrees is not really possible unless you're running a custom water kit.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 31, 2014)

as i and others have said before. that board is a joke.

i dont think FSX can max out all 8 cores of a vishera that well. also you wont get much performance by a 15%. which is not even true because there has to be some sort of throttling for it to maintain that temp.


----------



## DiegoHH (Jan 31, 2014)

-Disable cool & quiet
-Do real test, seriously you need *prime 95*
-Be realistic with your board try stabilise 4.4 for example


----------



## atsidas (Jan 31, 2014)

Guys this is my Vram right? Next to the cpu


----------



## atsidas (Jan 31, 2014)

Cool and quiet is disabled already!!!


----------



## RCoon (Jan 31, 2014)

atsidas said:


> Guys this is my Vram right? Next to the cpu


 
VRM, Voltage Regulator Module. VRAM is something entirely different.


----------



## atsidas (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry i meant the VRM! Is that on the photo?


----------



## atsidas (Jan 31, 2014)

My question is: from the photo u see the vrm without cooling???


----------



## RCoon (Jan 31, 2014)

atsidas said:


> My question is: from the photo u see the vrm without cooling???


 
Yes that thing is the VRM's with a 4+1 phase


----------



## atsidas (Jan 31, 2014)

And no cooling!?


----------



## RCoon (Jan 31, 2014)

atsidas said:


> And no cooling!?


 
Well it does have a rather small heatsink attached, I'm not sure a 4+1 phase VRM with a heatsink like that can handle 4.6Ghz without throttling. Plus those temperatures you're reporting are all wrong. 42 degrees is literally unfathomable unless that's idle temps.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 31, 2014)

if you really want to know and understand, just do a bit of reading about VRM's and you'll soon see why your motherboard cant handle it.

also that pic has a vrm heatsink so your mobo cant be the D3 unless its been revised, which i doubt it has.


----------



## atsidas (Jan 31, 2014)

Thats why i uploaded the photo! Because i saw the heatsink on the vrm


----------



## atsidas (Jan 31, 2014)

My results on prime 95 so far


----------



## RCoon (Jan 31, 2014)

d1nky said:


> cant be the D3 unless its been revised, which i doubt it has


 
970A-D3s Rev 3.0



atsidas said:


> My results on prime 95 so far


OP, have P95 running and download HWinfo and run it with sensors only. it will tell you what your clock speed is running at, what your voltages are, and what your temps are during the P95 test.


----------



## atsidas (Jan 31, 2014)

at the moment results...


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 31, 2014)

RCoon said:


> 970A-D3s Rev 3.0
> 
> 
> OP, have P95 running and download HWinfo and run it with sensors only. it will tell you what your clock speed is running at, what your voltages are, and what your temps are during the P95 test.


+1
do this.
also i think i see 8 pins on that motherboard so i am sure its not the gigabyte 970a ds3 3.0 or what ever. its something else.

use cpu-z and give us screen shots (you press print screen, open paint and then press paste or control +v) of the tabs
save and attach here.


----------



## atsidas (Jan 31, 2014)

last results


----------



## atsidas (Jan 31, 2014)

hwinfo at the moment without prime95 running


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 31, 2014)

hmm rcoon has already mentioned its a 4+1 phase. so it wont be any good for overclocking. try to get small overclock stable first.


----------



## atsidas (Jan 31, 2014)

...


----------



## atsidas (Jan 31, 2014)

....


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 31, 2014)

run prime and look at the frequency on cpuz tab. you should see it dip if there is something wrong.
also aida64 is good.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 31, 2014)

OP, I think you are missing the point slightly, you may have a decent overclock, it may even be stable, but in the next few weeks your board has a high likelyhood of failure, apart from the poor cooling that has already been covered, 4+1 phases just do not overclock 8 core processors well over a prolonged period, it may be nice seeing your acheivement now..... and I say well done to you, it will not be nice when your board expires, just google the board and follow the links, people are happy for your overclock, they just don't want you to have a dead board that just may take some other components with it.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 31, 2014)

^^^ what he said

where are you based? i have a very good 990fx (12+2) phase mobo for sale i will let you have cheap.

And also help you with overclocking it, on the condition you stay here at TPU


----------



## Johan45 (Jan 31, 2014)

d1nky said:


> ^^^ what he said
> 
> where are you based? i have a very good 990fx (12+2) phase mobo for sale i will let you have cheap.
> 
> And also help you with overclocking it, on the condition you stay here at TPU


Still trying to get rid of the Fatlady I see.
Tatty One raises a very valid point, You can back down your OC or face the likely possibility of getting a whole new system. You are putting more than just that cheap Mobo at risk and the price tag for that OC can climb very quickly. If ( and when) it goes it can ruin your CPU/Ram/ Gfx card/ PSU HDD you name it if it's connected it's at risk. Take D1nk's offer if you really want to OC and 8 core FX!!


----------



## RCoon (Jan 31, 2014)

Am I the only one confused about the OP having 4.6Ghz on 1.344v? It seems like he isn't screenshotting while the CPU is under full P95 load. Most 8350's require at least 1.4 to touch the 4.6Ghz barrier.
Either that or I'm horribly out of practice. My 8350 is sat next to me at 4.8Ghz on 1.45v

Take a full screenshot like this, so we can see the full load


----------



## Johan45 (Jan 31, 2014)

You're not confused Coon , just don't think the OP is being forthcomig or even close to being stable with that OC/board.  But if all you need is to see the windows Logo he's all set.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 31, 2014)

not sure if its the prime stress tests or benchmark he is running either, all the loading, volts etc is off.


----------



## atsidas (Feb 1, 2014)

dont get confused guys!! i'm not insisting i did the best overclock. i'm just wondering if my vrm is cooled and if finally i have to change mobo. i will upload results during running the prime95.

and something else i need to know is: Am i gonna be able to reach 5.0ghz with the amd fx 8350 and a better motherboard???

i checked online. eventhough my cpu is gigabyte 970a-d3.... its the revision 3.0...with heatsink on the vrm


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 1, 2014)

Do as RCoon said, Post screenshots of your screen and not just individual windows. Show CPU-Z, HWinfo and Prime95 in the same screen shot.


----------



## atsidas (Feb 1, 2014)

d1nky you 990fx is the ud7...ud5??? what model??? i guess the ud7 with 12+2?



CrackerJack said:


> Do as RCoon said, Post screenshots of your screen and not just individual windows. Show CPU-Z, HWinfo and Prime95 in the same screen shot.


Im running test now

test

finally my mobo is the REV 3.0 of 970a... 
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4395#ov


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 1, 2014)

Judging from those screenshots I'd say that your board is throttling, I noticed in a few that the CPU dropped to 3400 on some or all cores in some shots. Secondly I don't know which P95 test you're running but use the Blend torture test for stability testing.
As for the 5.0 Overclock with a new board. Not impossible but not likely unless you invest in some very, very good ( water) cooling.
The board D1nky has for sale is the Asrock Fatal1ty pro. Great board for what you want to do.


----------



## atsidas (Feb 1, 2014)

Johan45 said:


> Judging from those screenshots I'd say that your board is throttling, I noticed in a few that the CPU dropped to 3400 on some or all cores in some shots. Secondly I don't know which P95 test you're running but use the Blend torture test for stability testing.
> As for the 5.0 Overclock with a new board. Not impossible but not likely unless you invest in some very, very good ( water) cooling.
> The board D1nky has for sale is the Asrock Fatal1ty pro. Great board for what you want to do.




Water cooling for vrm?


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 1, 2014)

No for the CPU and I mean a real loop not an AIO.


----------



## atsidas (Feb 1, 2014)

you always make it harder

suggest a real loop to get an idea cause at the moment i have a cpu cooler Seidon 240M COOLERMASTER....


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 1, 2014)

first you need a better board. you can forget cooling for now.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 1, 2014)

Please take sales talk to either PM or the F/S/T thread.


----------

